# eating the bedding



## met648 (Apr 17, 2010)

I got new bedding for my hedgie.It used to have pine and i bought aspen this time and when i changed it for my hedgehog,she started eating pieces of it.She spit somt out but ate some.Why is she doing this and is it very bad ?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Well most people here use fleece liners instead of bedding.

It's not good to use aspen anyway, and if your hedgie keeps eating it, then it can cause impaction and kill him, or he could choke on it and die.

Fleece liners are easier to clean and are much safer for your hedgie.
Plus, you can get them in all sorts of colors/patterns so they're prettier and more fun ^-^


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Maybe, since it's new, she's annointing with it?
Aspen is better than pine. But some hedgies are alergic to aspen. As Shae said, the most recommended type of bedding here is fleece or flannel. It's safe, easy, inexpensive, not as messy, soft & fun!
I hope she's not eating it! I don't know what to tell you if she is, other than to get rid of it & use something else.

By the way, how did all the babies do? Lots of people ask advise & sometimes we never know how things worked out. It can be emotionally draining. I hope everything was OK.


----------

